# RoadBikeReview group ride - April 6 - Same Place, Same Time



## thien

Due to the overwhelming positive responses we have received from the March 2nd group ride, we're *doing it again*!

*Same meeting place (Palo Alto VA parking lot), Same meeting time (9 am).*

The route will be the same, since it seemed to work well for all the various types of riders we had.

Here's the map of the VA parking lot and where to meet.


----------



## gregg

What are the premes?


----------



## thien

gregg said:


> What are the premes?


you'll get to be in this picture...










But for those that need something more tangible, we'll have socks (first come, first served, until they're gone)... and a good supply of stickers.

But most importantly we'll have miles and miles of smiles.


----------



## thinkcooper

Don't forget about this ride the day before...  That means you Thien!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=122436


----------



## thien

thinkcooper said:


> Don't forget about this ride the day before...  That means you Thien!


 This ride will be a recovery ride from the ride the day before... :thumbsup:


----------



## manhattanproj

sounds good. i'll see if i can join this time.


----------



## sometimerider

And here is the map, elevation profile, and cue sheet for the route supposedly used on the first ride (which I sadly missed): http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-4-3-2-08 (click on "Show" for the latter 2 items)


----------



## Squidward

I'll be there.


----------



## thien

Thanks sometimerider, that's the exact route "most" of us took. I think a few people added on a few extra turns and hills (by accident :mad2: ). But yes, that's the official route...


----------



## bobski

Sweet! Can't wait to do it again. You guys are awesome.

Bob


----------



## Squidward

thien said:


> I think a few people added on a few extra turns and hills (by accident :mad2: ).


You mean like my buddy and I missing Junipero Serra altogether and riding up Alpine Road for about two miles before figuring out that we were in the wrong place?

Somehow my Garmin GPS showed that we rode just shy of 34 miles when the Bikely map shows only 24.9 miles. It might also be because we rode up and over Woodside Road instead of Sand Hill Road as I felt that I didn't like the intersection at Highway 280 and Sand Hill (it's dangerous as cars come flying up the ramps and cars driving on Sand Hill need to merge across the bike path to get onto the freeway). A few people have lost their lives at that intersection so we avoided it by going around it.


----------



## eddy

thien said:


> you'll get to be in this picture...
> 
> But for those that need something more tangible, we'll have socks (first come, first served, until they're gone)... and a good supply of stickers.
> 
> But most importantly we'll have miles and miles of smiles.


I will definitely be in that picture again, but I'm gonna have to reserve some stickers since I seem to have missed them yesterday! 

Hey Thien, do you think we'll have something else to give out by then??????? (Just asking!) :idea:


----------



## steelblue

thien said:


> I think a few people added on a few extra turns and hills (by accident :mad2: ).


I am one of them. I went straight on Sand Hill instead of hanging a right at Alpine and ended up taking a tour of the Stanford campus.


----------



## eddy

Squidward said:


> You mean like my buddy and I missing Junipero Serra altogether and riding up Alpine Road for about two miles before figuring out that we were in the wrong place?
> 
> Somehow my Garmin GPS showed that we rode just shy of 34 miles when the Bikely map shows only 24.9 miles. It might also be because we rode up and over Woodside Road instead of Sand Hill Road as I felt that I didn't like the intersection at Highway 280 and Sand Hill (it's dangerous as cars come flying up the ramps and cars driving on Sand Hill need to merge across the bike path to get onto the freeway). A few people have lost their lives at that intersection so we avoided it by going around it.


Taking Woodside and Alameda DLP to J.Serra is virtually identical in length to Whiskey Hill and Sand Hill, so your extra mileage must have come from Alpine and inaccurate mapping. But wait a sec, my ride was 25.63 miles and we went almost to Edgewood before turning back. Ohh, you know what, the original route was supposed to be 24.9 miles before Hwy 92 was added in. The "official" ride was supposed to be 35.7 miles.

Not to make light of it, but a few cyclists have lost their lives on probably every single road we took. However, I agree that 280 and Sand Hill is one scary effing intersection.


----------



## sometimerider

eddy said:


> Ohh, you know what, the original route was supposed to be 24.9 miles before Hwy 92 was added in. The "official" ride was supposed to be 35.7 miles.


Yes, I modified the bikely map after Thien's Canada road suggestion (which added well over 10 miles). It should be showing 35.9 miles.

Here is a slimmed down version of the cue sheet (elevation on the right of each line):

0mi	start at Palo Alto Veterans Hospital,
3801 Miranda Ave, parking lot 2
- at far left to the west of bldg 2	
0.18mi	R Miranda	91.9ft
0.68mi	merge onto Foothill	111.5ft
1.01mi	L Page Mill	154.2ft
2.71mi	R Arastradero	255.9ft
4.67mi	L Alpine	410.1ft
5.76mi	R Portola	557.7ft
9.2mi	L to stay on Portola	374ft
10mi	R 84 (Woodside Rd)	462.6ft
11.15mi	L Tripp	518.4ft
11.99mi	R Kings Mountain	452.8ft
12.4mi	L Manuella	433.1ft
12.84mi	L Albion	462.6ft
13.35mi	R Olive Hill	498.7ft
13.72mi	L Canada	429.8ft
20.18mi	U turn on Canada at 92 351ft
27.54mi	L 84	387.1ft
27.79mi	R Whiskey Hill	406.8ft
29.16mi	L Sand Hill	292ft
32.27mi	R Alpine	157.5ft
32.39mi	L Junipero Serra	167.3ft
34.77mi	S cross Page Mill, becomes Foothill 160.8ft
35.36mi	L on Page Mill, immediate right onto Miranda 105ft
35.64mi	L into PA Vets	91.9ft
35.84mi	finish in parking lot 2	95.1ft


----------



## eddy

sometimerider said:


> And here is the map, elevation profile, and cue sheet for the route supposedly used on the first ride (which I sadly missed): http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-4-3-2-08 (click on "Show" for the latter 2 items)


Hey sometimerider, there is a discrepancy in the mileage for that map. The "point" counter has 35.9 miles, but the route details shows 24.9 miles. Should be the 35, I believe...


----------



## thien

Squidward said:


> You mean like my buddy and I missing Junipero Serra altogether and riding up Alpine Road for about two miles before figuring out that we were in the wrong place?


Nah, I didn't mean you Squidward, I was poking fun at a couple friends who took a wrong turn and got back to the start a different way.


----------



## sometimerider

eddy said:


> Hey sometimerider, there is a discrepancy in the mileage for that map. The "point" counter has 35.9 miles, but the route details shows 24.9 miles. Should be the 35, I believe...


Oops, you're right. The reference to 24.9 was just a text description that I had added to an earlier version of the ride - and forgot to update when the ride got lengthened.

I've fixed it - and that description now says:
35.9 miles, 1931 ft climbing

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-4-3-2-08


----------



## Gee3

I should be able to make it again! Maybe this time I'll be able to hang with the group heading back from Canada instead of seeing you all while I was still heading to the end of Canada!!! Doh!

This time we'll keep a better eye on Gary1 and Hubert!! LOL!


----------



## eddy

I made another map of the VA with darker colors so it is a little easier to read. 
Thien, you can paste this one in your OP.

EDIT: Oh, cool, you did it! I was thinking this morning that I had only dreamt that I redid the map last night, but I guess it was real. :idea:

EDIT2: Hmm, it appears that I need to leave this file here in order for you to link to it above...


----------



## Gee3

steelblue said:


> I am one of them. I went straight on Sand Hill instead of hanging a right at Alpine and ended up taking a tour of the Standford campus.


He just wanted to check out the college girls! hehe!


----------



## MarkDe

Thats a bummer this is the same weekend as Boggs, I would make both of these road rides on any other weekend :cryin: Maybe your open to moving the day since lots of riders will be at Boggs? 

I missed you guys last Sunday . I left my house ( Almaden area) at 8 am arrived at the parking lot at 9;20. I was fighting a head wind . Even if there was no wind i left to late. 

I really want to ride this ride with my new RBR riding gear. You guys look like your a pro team with those colors!







thien said:


> This ride will be a recovery ride from the ride the day before... :thumbsup:


----------



## CrankyMonkey

I'm going to try and recruit some more riders for this one. I had such a blast we've been talking about it all week at work. Looking forward to riding again.

UPDATE: Just got the kibosh from my wife! She already has plans that day... 
UPDATE to the UPDATE: I could still start with you guys and cut off at Sandhill and head home. Better then nothing.


----------



## steelblue

Gee3 said:


> He just wanted to check out the college girls! hehe!



:thumbsup: :blush2:


----------



## thien

CrankyMonkey said:


> UPDATE: Just got the kibosh from my wife! She already has plans that day...
> UPDATE to the UPDATE: I could still start with you guys and cut off at Sandhill and head home. Better then nothing.


Dang!

Definitely come out and ride what you can! :thumbsup:


----------



## wchane

marking my calendar.


----------



## NeCrO632

OOOH.. more socks.. and stickers too! Guess I'll be there..


----------



## mohair_chair

thien said:


> Thanks sometimerider, that's the exact route "most" of us took. I think a few people added on a few extra turns and hills (by accident :mad2: ). But yes, that's the official route...


Actually, we took Old Page Mill at the start of the ride. So think 100-300 feet less climbing.


----------



## thien

NeCrO632 said:


> OOOH.. more socks.. and stickers too! Guess I'll be there..


there's rumors of food afterwards too... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## NeCrO632

so this tailgaiting is different from the drafting you're offering _during_ the ride?


----------



## thien

NeCrO632 said:


> so this tailgaiting is different from the drafting you're offering _during_ the ride?


Both forms of tailgating will be offered. :thumbsup:


----------



## Squidward

With regards to tailgaiting, a few questions:
Is an open barbeque pit allowed on the premises?
Should we put together a "What's everyone bringing?" thread?


----------



## eddy

sometimerider said:


> Here is a slimmed down version of the cue sheet (elevation on the right of each line):
> .......
> 1.01mi	L Page Mill	154.2ft
> 2.71mi	R Arastradero	255.9ft


As mohair mentioned, after the Left onto Page Mill, we took a slight right on Old Page Mill, and rejoined Page Mill before the Right onto Arastradero. I don't think Old Page Mill is marked on street signs since cars are not allowed to enter at that point, correct?



sometimerider said:


> .......
> 29.16mi	L Sand Hill	292ft
> 32.27mi	R Alpine	157.5ft
> 32.39mi	L Junipero Serra	167.3ft


And another thing that may be confusing, after Sand Hill, it is a Right onto Santa Cruz Ave (not Alpine), and a Left onto Junipero Serra. Santa Cruz Ave becomes Alpine Rd south of J.Serra. That might be why steelblue kept going straight on Sand Hill?


----------



## sometimerider

eddy said:


> As mohair mentioned, after the Left onto Page Mill, we took a slight right on Old Page Mill, and rejoined Page Mill before the Right onto Arastradero. I don't think Old Page Mill is marked on street signs since cars are not allowed to enter at that point, correct?


I don't know if it's signed, but I have now made this change on the new version of the map: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-II-4-6-08



> And another thing that may be confusing, after Sand Hill, it is a Right onto Santa Cruz Ave (not Alpine), and a Left onto Junipero Serra. Santa Cruz Ave becomes Alpine Rd south of J.Serra. That might be why steelblue kept going straight on Sand Hill?


Ok, that one is an error on the bikely.com map database - they show that section as Alpine. But Google maps shows it just as you say. So I've corrected that also on the new map (linked above).

To the extent folks are actually using what I've created at bikely, I do want it to be reasonably on. But it might be fun, too, if a few end up in Oakland...


----------



## eddy

sometimerider said:


> To the extent folks are actually using what I've created at bikely, I do want it to be reasonably on. But it might be fun, too, if a few end up in Oakland...


Heh heh. Somehow I don't think getting lost in Palo Alto and getting lost in Oakland are quite the same experience, but YMMV! 

I live in the map area, and I still studied your map, so thanks for putting it up for everyone. I appreciate the effort. Thanks for making the changes!


----------



## Squidward

This past weekend my buddy, Joey (Bianchi long sleeve jersey from the last ride) and I missed two turns through The Maze. We found our way, eventually, but we really need to ride through there again to familiarize ourselves with the area some more. As long as the next route takes us through the same areas then that should be fine, other than Sand Hill at Highway 280 that I don't like. I mentioned this earlier either in this thread or the other thread that I don't like that particular junction because of the way you have to cut across the lane to get to the side of the road then have to cut back across the same lane to stay on Sand Hill as this puts us at risk of being in the flow of fast moving traffic twice while climbing a slight incline so our speeds won't be too high. The last time we did this ride we went up and over Woodside Road, which has one junction where cars come off the freeway at speed but they have to slow down for a curve just before the junction and it's a downhill section so our speed is good so it seemed like a safer way to go. We made a right at Alameda De Las Pulgas, which eventually takes you to the junction of Sand Hill and Alpine Roads where you make the left on to Junipero Serra. It seems like a slightly longer ride this way and the area is not as picturesque but I prefer this over Sand Hill at 280. Just a suggestion.


----------



## eddy

Squidward said:


> ...other than Sand Hill at Highway 280 that I don't like. I mentioned this earlier either in this thread or the other thread that I don't like that particular junction because of the way you have to cut across the lane to get to the side of the road then have to cut back across the same lane to stay on Sand Hill as this puts us at risk of being in the flow of fast moving traffic twice while climbing a slight incline so our speeds won't be too high.
> 
> The last time we did this ride we went up and over Woodside Road, which has one junction where cars come off the freeway at speed but they have to slow down for a curve just before the junction and it's a downhill section so our speed is good so it seemed like a safer way to go. We made a right at Alameda De Las Pulgas, which eventually takes you to the junction of Sand Hill and Alpine Roads where you make the left on to Junipero Serra. It seems like a slightly longer ride this way and the area is not as picturesque but I prefer this over Sand Hill at 280. Just a suggestion.


Yep, it was in this thread, here was my reply:
"Taking Woodside and Alameda DLP to J.Serra is virtually identical in length to Whiskey Hill and Sand Hill." I've done it both ways. ....... "Not to make light of it," (especially after what happened last weekend  ) "but a few cyclists have lost their lives on probably every single road we took. However, I agree that 280 and Sand Hill is one scary effing intersection." So, yeah, I'm all for trying to be safer out there.


----------



## CrankyMonkey

The Sand Hill/280 intersection doesn't seem to bother me because your descending at speed. Plus you have such a clear view of the whole situation. The worst part is the traffic coming up the ramp from the 280 but I've never had a close call (knock on wood) at that spot because cars usually see me and slow down. I think psychologically people are transitioning from highway traffic to road traffic and are more aware (just my theory... well hypothesis really).

Now the weird part of the ride for me is Page Mill/280 where you have to be in the middle in the funky bike lane.


----------



## sometimerider

Squidward said:


> As long as the next route takes us through the same areas then that should be fine, other than Sand Hill at Highway 280 that I don't like. I mentioned this earlier either in this thread or the other thread that I don't like that particular junction because of the way you have to cut across the lane to get to the side of the road then have to cut back across the same lane to stay on Sand Hill as this puts us at risk of being in the flow of fast moving traffic twice while climbing a slight incline so our speeds won't be too high. The last time we did this ride we went up and over Woodside Road, which has one junction where cars come off the freeway at speed but they have to slow down for a curve just before the junction and it's a downhill section so our speed is good so it seemed like a safer way to go. We made a right at Alameda De Las Pulgas, which eventually takes you to the junction of Sand Hill and Alpine Roads where you make the left on to Junipero Serra. It seems like a slightly longer ride this way and the area is not as picturesque but I prefer this over Sand Hill at 280. Just a suggestion.


It's not any longer - it's almost exactly the same distance.

Ok, I have created an alternate route that follows your suggestion - http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-IIa-4-6-08

(I have also corrected an error in the connection to Miranda Ave at the end of the ride - and corrected it on the earlier RBR II map.)

I certainly won't be the one choosing the "official" route (let's see how high we can elevate this thing), so both maps are offered.


----------



## Squidward

CrankyMonkey said:


> The Sand Hill/280 intersection doesn't seem to bother me because your descending at speed. Plus you have such a clear view of the whole situation. The worst part is the traffic coming up the ramp from the 280 but I've never had a close call (knock on wood) at that spot because cars usually see me and slow down. I think psychologically people are transitioning from highway traffic to road traffic and are more aware (just my theory... well hypothesis really).
> 
> Now the weird part of the ride for me is Page Mill/280 where you have to be in the middle in the funky bike lane.


The thing about Page Mill/280 is that there is a bike lane. Sand Hill/280 doesn't. Woodside Road/280 does until you reach the merge with the freeway exit mentioned above. Beyond the merge, there's a wide shoulder to ride on all the way to Alameda De Las Pulgas and beyond. 

I used to do a lunchtime ride up Woodside Road from almost 101 to Whiskey Hill, left on Whiskey Hill, right on Sand Hill, right on Portola, right on Mountain Home and right on Woodside to get back to the office. I'm fairly comfortable riding on this section of road (Woodside Road/280). Sand Hill/280 I've ridden once and I could not get over the feeling of having a car bear down on me the entire time I was between the ramps. Then I read the reports here about not one but two folks getting run over right in that area and I pretty much swore that I would not ride there if I can avoid it. Maybe I'm getting old but I look at my kids and I can't imagine them growing up without their dad so I think about these things a little more.


----------



## Squidward

sometimerider said:


> It's not any longer - it's almost exactly the same distance.
> 
> Ok, I have created an alternate route that follows your suggestion - http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-IIa-4-6-08
> 
> (I have also corrected an error in the connection to Miranda Ave at the end of the ride - and corrected it on the earlier RBR II map.)
> 
> I certainly won't be the one choosing the "official" route (let's see how high we can elevate this thing), so both maps are offered.


Thanks! It's a suggestion and I guess someone needs to make a call on which route we will take.


----------



## Crampandgoslow

I'm sure most of us have ridden Sand Hill/280 lots of times and I don't see it ever becoming a less popular route any time soon unless people start getting picked off in a hurry (which I don't see happening despite a marked increase in auto and bike traffic over the past couple decades). The only iffy part of the 280 overpass is westbound, IMO, and only because you're in a bike lane w/ dual merging traffic for a hundred yards to so.
It could be argued the part of Stevens Canyon where Matt and Kristi were killed is a relatively safe part of the road as there is a wide enough shoulder and clear enough sight lines that the only issues should have been someone cutting the corner behind them, or a gravel truck squeezing them to the curb, and even that would have been pretty iffy.

The point is, any time you go on a public road, you will always have some chance that something bad is going to happen to you; you can reduce the risk all you want, but there's always that chance. We all either get used to it and accept it, or we go pick up some other activity that's either safer, or kills us in more acceptable ways. Take your pick.


----------



## K-Zero

Personally, it's the 280 overpath that scares me the most -- a bump to the wheel and you could be falling 30 ft down to the 80mph traffic. I usually just ride on the center of the right lane...that way if I get clipped, I won't just tip over the guard rail.

K-Zero


----------



## thien

Squidward said:


> Thanks! It's a suggestion and I guess someone needs to make a call on which route we will take.


The route will be the same as we did last time... I think most people enjoyed the descent down Whiskey, the short climb up Sand HIll, and then the descent down. If someone wants to return via 84 to Alameda de Las Pulgas, they're more than free to do so, at that point of the ride, we imagine the ride might be a little broken up anyhow.


----------



## CoLiKe20

bump thread.


----------



## Number9

Is this a route that can be done in say a fixed 79 or 81 inch gear? If so, I may join you folks on my track bike (I'll have a front brake).


----------



## sometimerider

Number9 said:


> Is this a route that can be done in say a fixed 79 or 81 inch gear? If so, I may join you folks on my track bike (I'll have a front brake).


Decide for yourself (from http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/RBR-II-4-6-08

View attachment 120127


----------



## Number9

Thanks sometimerider - no major climbs, looks like a plan...


----------



## kaizen

*Count Me In...*

Looking forward to it.


----------



## grrrah

I'ma dragging my dad out for this one. Will be a recovery ride from boggs.

If we start dragging the sweeper too much, We'll let them know and find our own way back.


----------



## thien

grrrah said:


> I'ma dragging my dad out for this one. Will be a recovery ride from boggs.
> 
> If we start dragging the sweeper too much, We'll let them know and find our own way back.


I think your dad will enjoy the ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## thien

*Just a reminder - the April RoadBikeReview ride is this sunday!*

out of curiosity, how many people are actually interested in a lil grill out at the finish? Before we make plans to bring a grill and cooler out, I'd like to get a head count of how many people actually plan to stick around afterwards and want to eat.


----------



## NeCrO632

i'll stick around for a lil bit...what are we supposed to bring/contribute?


----------



## CrankyMonkey

I'm going to show up for the first half of the ride but won't be able to stay around for the yummy BBQ.


----------



## kwc

If I make it I'll definitely stay to eat everyone's food. It depends on whether or not I jump down to Redlands


----------



## thien

kwc said:


> If I make it I'll definitely stay to eat everyone's food. It depends on whether or not I jump down to Redlands


I was going to try to do the first two days of Redlands, but had to change my plans.


----------



## Squidward

NeCrO632 said:


> i'll stick around for a lil bit...what are we supposed to bring/contribute?


Ditto. My buddy from the last ride will be there, too.


----------



## thien

Squidward said:


> Ditto. My buddy from the last ride will be there, too.


Well, I'm thinking I'll bring a cooler with ice and everyone that's hanging out afterwards can bring whatever they'd like to grill up, and we'll keep it in the cooler to stay cold. I'll contribute a few things, not sure what yet though.

*BUT*, if there aren't that many sticking around, maybe it'd be best to just go as a group to a local spot and dine?


----------



## Cruzer2424

thien said:


> Well, I'm thinking I'll bring a cooler with ice and everyone that's hanging out afterwards can bring whatever they'd like to grill up, and we'll keep it in the cooler to stay cold. I'll contribute a few things, not sure what yet though.
> 
> *BUT*, if there aren't that many sticking around, maybe it'd be best to just go as a group to a local spot and dine?


I'm down for whatever... or I guess put me on whatever list you need in order to not cross (or cross) some kind of "restaurant overload threshold"... 

Just need to know if I should stop and buy some burgers/buns/whatever beforehand.


----------



## velogirl

late to the party.....what time and where for Sunday's ride? I've read through the whole thread and can't find it.


----------



## CoLiKe20

the first post says 9am but I'm not sure if later posts changed that.
I hope to see y'all there.


----------



## thien

9 AM start is still the official start time... I think most people arrived about 10-20 mins before the ride. You might want to show up a lil earlier to snag socks, before they're gone.


----------



## steelblue

I'll be there and Gee3 is 95% sure too. I bring some dogs to grill.


----------



## NeCrO632

steelblue said:


> I'll be there and Gee3 is 95% sure too. I bring some dogs to grill.


Um...I don't think that type of cuisine very popular around these parts...

Besides..why would you want to eat one of these? Look how sad they are...


----------



## thien

*No Grilling...*

So.... after some discussions with the VA hospital, we will not be able to tailgate after the ride. At least not with a grill...  We're going to have to default to foods that do not have to be prepared... 

I'll still bring the cooler, with ice, if anyone wants to bring anything that needs to be chilled. I'll probably bring the essentials to making sandwiches..


----------



## CrankyMonkey

So what your saying is we won't be able to roast a pig in the parking lot, setup an above ground pool and have ourselves pool party?


----------



## thien

CrankyMonkey said:


> So what your saying is we won't be able to roast a pig in the parking lot, setup an above ground pool and have ourselves pool party?


Not at all! We can't roast a pig... but who said anything about canceling the pool party?


----------



## Gee3

NeCrO632 said:


> Um...I don't think that type of cuisine very popular around these parts...
> 
> Besides..why would you want to eat one of these? Look how sad they are...


I guess I can't try any of steelblue's puppy jerky... Oh well... next time! haha!


----------



## NeCrO632

CrankyMonkey said:


> So what your saying is we won't be able to roast a pig in the parking lot, setup an above ground pool and have ourselves pool party?


Hey Thien... Can you ask the VA where their exterior faucets are? We can start to fill the pool before we roll in the morning and it should be just right when we get back...

This should work just about right...


----------



## NeCrO632

Gee3 said:


> I guess I can't try any of steelblue's puppy jerky... Oh well... next time! haha!


You can try Steelblue's umm.._puppy jerky_ anytime..just don't let the wifey catch you sneaking out to do it...


----------



## Francis Cebedo

Hey my wife is going. I need a C-group leader. Or else that would be me!

regards,
fc


----------



## CoLiKe20

francois said:


> Hey my wife is going. I need a C-group leader. Or else that would be me!
> 
> regards,
> fc


you wife needs to start hanging out with Tammy Thomas. She'll will show your wife how to ride fast


----------



## Cruzer2424

all of you are just as bad as teh kids in teh lounge.


----------



## Squidward

Sorry, folks, something came up and I will not be able to make it to this ride. Next month?


----------



## thien

Squidward said:


> Sorry, folks, something came up and I will not be able to make it to this ride. Next month?


we missed ya Squidward! Next month fa sho'... I think it'll be may 4th.

There is also a RoadBikeReview/Silicon Valley Cycling Center ride next Sunday leaving from Campbell.


----------



## bikerbert

*Great ride today!*

Today's ride was a ton of fun, I'll be back each month! Plus, you get The Official Stephen Colbert Peabody Award Winning tortilla chip (Doritos) afterward. You can't beat that!


----------



## kaizen

*Lurker No More*

Thanks all for the great ride! 

I would love to know how you got back to the parking lot.  I lost you on Canada and ended up just backtracking by memory.


----------



## thien

kaizen said:


> Thanks all for the great ride!
> 
> I would love to know how you got back to the parking lot.  I lost you on Canada and ended up just backtracking by memory.


Dude, those were some sweet spinergy wheels you were rollin' on. I'll have to take a closer look at the next ride.


----------



## kaizen

thien said:


> Dude, those were some sweet spinergy wheels you were rollin' on. I'll have to take a closer look at the next ride.


thanks thien!

until then.


----------

